# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [PDO] Erreur : undefined function mysql_query

## benyouss

Bonjour tout le monde  ::zoubi:: 
Je suis en train de dvelopper un site web, j'utilise la plateforme XAMPP et tout tourne bien, jusqu' ce que je commence  utiliser le PHP, 
lorsque je veux lire des donnes de la BD et les afficher dans la page web une erreur est apparue et j'ai pas trouv la cause.

Voice la ligne: 


> Fatal error: Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mysql_query() in C:\xampp\htdocs\Salleops\Statistiques\Visites.php:30 Stack trace: #0 {main} thrown in C:\xampp\htdocs\Salleops\Statistiques\Visites.php on line 30


La ligne 30 concerne est la suivante: 

```
$afficher = mysql_query("select nom from test ");
```

Merci d'avance !

----------


## andry.aime

Bonjour,

Les fonctions mysql_* sont obsoltes depuis la version 5.5 et supprimes  partir de la version 7. Utilises les fonctions mysqli_* ou PDO.
 ::fleche::  https://www.developpez.net/forums/bl...pdo-soupe-lit/

A+.

----------


## benyouss

Merci pour votre rponse..
J'ai utilis les fonctions PDO mais il y a toujours une erreur : 



> Fatal error: Uncaught Error: Call to a member function fetch() on boolean in C:\xampp\htdocs\Salleops\Statistiques\Visites.php:25 Stack trace: #0 {main} thrown in C:\xampp\htdocs\Salleops\Statistiques\Visites.php on line 25


Voici les lignes concernes:



```

```

Merci d'avance !

----------


## andry.aime

C'est parce que $bdd->query a retourn false, cela veut dire qu'il y a une erreur.
As-tu essay directement ta requte sur la base? Peut-on voir ton code pour la connexion?

A+.

----------


## benyouss

Oui bien sur..voici l'intgralit du code:



```

```

----------


## andry.aime

```

```

Tu n'as pas rpondu  ma question, ta requte fonctionne quand tu le lances directement sur la base?

A+.

----------


## benyouss

Oui oui a marche bien lorsque je lance les requtes directement sur la base !

----------


## andry.aime

Tu as fait la correction sur la connexion que j'ai mis en haut?

A+.

----------


## benyouss

Oui mais un autre message d'erreur est apparu:

Fatal error: Uncaught PDOException: SQLSTATE[42S02]: Base table or view not found: 1146 Table 'test.test' doesn't exist in C:\xampp\htdocs\Salleops\Statistiques\Visites.php:24 Stack trace: #0 C:\xampp\htdocs\Salleops\Statistiques\Visites.php(24): PDO->query('SELECT nom FROM...') #1 {main} thrown in C:\xampp\htdocs\Salleops\Statistiques\Visites.php on line 24

La ligne 24 mentionne dans le message d'erreur est la suivante


```
$reponse = $bdd->query('SELECT nom FROM test');
```

----------


## andry.aime

C'est ce genre de message que l'on cherche  voir pour trouver l'erreur.



> SQLSTATE[42S02]: Base table or view not found: 1146 Table 'test.test' doesn't exist


La table test dans ta requte n'existe pas dans la base test.

A+.

----------


## benyouss

La lecture des donnes est effectue!
Merci bien  ::):  !

----------

